# breeding glass catfish



## Zaya (Aug 3, 2007)

Im getting some glasscatfish tommarow and is was wandering how do you breed them and tell from male from female and how to to take care of there fry? some pics would be nice :fish:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

http://fish.mongabay.com/siluridae.htm

That entire family of catfish has little to nothing on it's breeding habits or sexing of individuals.


----------



## Zaya (Aug 3, 2007)

oh well i guess i dont need to breed them thankyou thow


----------

